# Specialized Tarmac SL3 team Astana



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Tarmac SL3's are available in team Astana colors to the public? Ive never seen them before but my friend wants to know


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

They are available. Spec has in stock the 52-58 cm sizes in OSBB and the 56-61 in standard BB.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you ever get the chance to go to Astana, GO - it's a cool city...sorry for the side note.


----------

